# Smart repairs using air gun DIY



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Just occured to me, I have a compressor, all the kit etc and could buy the paint guns etc.

I have a 2 post lift aswell and my own warehouse.

Is it possible to get a decent finish using smart repairs for something like a bumper scuff?






Like that?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes you can here is proof Job I did a while ago


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

My issue is blending in the clear coat, if that makes any sense.

If you want to smart repair something in the middle of a panel, lets say a door. Do you spray the whole door and lacquer it or do you square the area off ?

Surely squaring the area off leaves you with a square lacquer mark?


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

dont square it off or you will get horrible lines, mask off where you dont want any new paint and blow it in. easy said than done tho, if its a door with a fairly big scratch mask off all surrounding panels, key the whole door and prep the damage then blow in the basecoat and re lacquer the whole door. you may need to consider blending the base into the next panel and using fadeout thinners on the clear


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Also I take it I can only use 1k not 2k..

As an eg what lacquer would these people use...


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

most smart repairers use 1k clear hence not having a great reputation. I know some will use 2k and there is also an iso free clear which is good but it takes a lot of thinning which reduces the drying time. upol now do a 1k which they say is up there with 2k in terms of durability.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

1k clear has advanced quite a bit in recent years but it's still way behind 2k. 
I know a good few (independent) smart repairers that usually use 2k - but it's dangerous stuff and shouldn't be used without an air fed mask.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

XRDAN said:


> most smart repairers use 1k clear hence not having a great reputation. I know some will use 2k and there is also an iso free clear which is good but it takes a lot of thinning which reduces the drying time. upol now do a 1k which they say is up there with 2k in terms of durability.


No self respecting smart repairer uses 1k, you can get Iso free 2k thats as good as the conventional stuff.

I do have a good reputation but thats because i dont use 1k.

Rob


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Where's a good place for iso free 2k. Thanks everyone.

Seems like it's a useful thing to practice and be half decent at.

All I really need is a gun for paint, a gun for lacquer and then other little bits and bobs.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

robdcfc said:


> No self respecting smart repairer uses 1k, you can get Iso free 2k thats as good as the conventional stuff.
> 
> I do have a good reputation but thats because i dont use 1k.
> 
> Rob


im sure you do have a good reputation, done correctly there is no reason why you cant get as good finish as a body shop. Ive seen good and poor finishes from both smart and body shop repairs.

what iso free clear do you use? ive been using churchill iso free and find it requires way to much thinners to get it nice and flowing but not sure if its my gun set up

cheers


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Indeed Could you let me know what lacquer you use?

I'm gonna go for it, it's a nice skill to add, worst case scenario is I just sell the stuff I bought in ebay. No major loss!


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Found this aswell

http://auto-paint.co.uk/carpaint/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

I too would be interested in this and if any smart repairer can recommend a quick setting filler that doesn't sink ?


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Can I also ask, is it important to have 2 seperate guns for paint and lacquer?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

MAOR said:


> Can I also ask, is it important to have 2 seperate guns for paint and lacquer?


I use a fairly cheap gun for primer, a much better one (cost around £180+) for paint and a bigger and better one still for lacquer.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

MAOR said:


> Found this aswell
> 
> http://auto-paint.co.uk/carpaint/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4


Never heard of any reputable Smart repairer using this stuff.


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Squiggs, what stuff do you use?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You'd need an air fed mask for the stuff I use.


----------

